
The making of Acorde | I love typography, the typography and fonts blog - ttunguz
http://ilovetypography.com/2010/10/10/the-making-of-acorde-2/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ILoveTypography+%28i+love+typography%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
wccrawford
I love that font. Unfortunately, he wants it to be a corporate identity and
has priced it as such. I'm not faulting him for it, but it makes me sad that
I'll never use it.

~~~
ttunguz
I hope that TypeKit will lower barriers to greater font adoption. Pricing for
an individual is out of reach.

